# Document printing/scanning/photocopying in Sydney



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

First of all, my apologies if this is a dumb question. Basically, I have been searching google to find where I can get electronic documents printed or hardcopy documents scanned/photocopied in Sydney and have come up with nothing. Searching for 'print sydney' seems to bring up business card printers, pamphlet printers and the like. Similalry, searching for document scanning seems to bring up big name firms who specialize in mass scanning jobs. I was hoping to find some place where I can walk-in and get a few docs printed/scanned/photocopied. I have a sense that I am not using the correct search terms but am at a loss for words... literally  Can somebody please help?

Also, how much would these things cost me? And would it be better (monetarily) if someone brings a printer/scanner from Pakistan rather than getting these tasks done in Sydney? Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

gares said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, my apologies if this is a dumb question. Basically, I have been searching google to find where I can get electronic documents printed or hardcopy documents scanned/photocopied in Sydney and have come up with nothing. Searching for 'print sydney' seems to bring up business card printers, pamphlet printers and the like. Similalry, searching for document scanning seems to bring up big name firms who specialize in mass scanning jobs. I was hoping to find some place where I can walk-in and get a few docs printed/scanned/photocopied. I have a sense that I am not using the correct search terms but am at a loss for words... literally  Can somebody please help?
> 
> Also, how much would these things cost me? And would it be better (monetarily) if someone brings a printer/scanner from Pakistan rather than getting these tasks done in Sydney? Many thanks in advance!!!


Mate you can do it in any public library . There are also Internet cafe who provide this facility. I know one Cafe is along LAKEMBA station. Other is in front of AUBURN STATION and in Auburn bazar.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> Mate you can do it in any public library . There are also Internet cafe who provide this facility. I know one Cafe is along LAKEMBA station. Other is in front of AUBURN STATION and in Auburn bazar.


I am going to buy a printer cum scanner in Sydney. They come pretty cheap these days.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

better to buy a printer scanner thn getting it done from outside as its really expensive. the other day i went to print shop near merrylands station and was having my own USB and was charged 3 $ for plugging in my usb plus 10 cents for evry page. it was a rip off.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------

